# pls help to connect my dlink dir600 wifi router to my reliance broadnet connection...



## tango_cash (Aug 21, 2012)

hi i have a reliance broadnet connection and i have a dlink dir 600 wifi router.
i connected the modem reliance gave me into the routers internet slot and then connected my pc to the router.i do not know anything about the wifi router settings so did't change it.
when i switched on the pc i got to the reliance login page without any difficulty but then after some time it got disconnected then after like half hour i could get the reliance login page again.
called reliance cc they said they do not provide support for wifi and i should contact the guy who sold me the router.but he did tell me that it may be happening because if i  connect a device through wifi then my pc will not have net and vice versa.
so pls help me guys here is the emulator page of my router so u experts can tell me which setting to change.
D-LINK SYSTEMS, INC | WIRELESS ROUTER | HOME


----------

